# Inaccurate children's book about rabbits



## Bville

I saw a book about rabbits in the grocery store (a lot of bunny stuff out this time of year) and I just had to look at it. It was so inaccurate it was laughable. The story was about baby bunnies living in a warren underground with their mother. The rabbits illustrated were obviously domesticated rabbits based on their coloring and some had lop ears and some did not. I know that can happen within a litter that some ears lop and some don't, but it just looked like the author didn't do any research or know the first thing about rabbits. They should have consulted RO. Almost everything I know about rabbits I can attribute to learning from this website!


----------



## ladysown

but rabbits do live in warrens in the wild with the babies being born underground. 

So they mixed up the colours and didn't make them all a wild brown colour. It's a kids book, they're allowed to take license a bit.  Or perhaps they took their colours from all the pet bunnies that are allowed to run wild and DO dig warrens and live with their kits underground.


----------



## SandyBunny1989

Its a kids book, therefor can't be taken seriously. If it was a care book on history and how to care for rabbits, than would be a different situation,


----------



## Nancy McClelland

And cartoons and movies are real and accurate too!


----------



## Hecxe

SandyBunny1989 said:


> Its a kids book, therefor can't be taken seriously. If it was a care book on history and how to care for rabbits, than would be a different situation,



On that topic, I was given a book on rabbits when I was first interested in them awhile ago published in 1993 I believe. The book was awful in regards to proper care looking back on it now on the basis of food especially- more research is always fundamental!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

When we first inherited a bunny, I read everything in the library, bought several books and the asked our vet for clarification as well as chatting with people at rescues, especially HRS


----------



## jdrabbits

Bville said:


> I saw a book about rabbits in the grocery store (a lot of bunny stuff out this time of year) and I just had to look at it. It was so inaccurate it was laughable. The story was about baby bunnies living in a warren underground with their mother. The rabbits illustrated were obviously domesticated rabbits based on their coloring and some had lop ears and some did not. I know that can happen within a litter that some ears lop and some don't, but it just looked like the author didn't do any research or know the first thing about rabbits. They should have consulted RO. Almost everything I know about rabbits I can attribute to learning from this website!


When my daughter was little she use to go on spinning demos with me & help me unpack & set up. She listened to my talks on spinning, angora rabbits, & historic tidbits. When she was in college she wrote a last minute, unresearched, midnight paper on rabbits. The professor was soooo impressed w/ her knowledge, facts, & "research" of such varied details. (she only had one err).


----------



## Reese_loves_her_bun

Bville said:


> I saw a book about rabbits in the grocery store (a lot of bunny stuff out this time of year) and I just had to look at it. It was so inaccurate it was laughable. The story was about baby bunnies living in a warren underground with their mother. The rabbits illustrated were obviously domesticated rabbits based on their coloring and some had lop ears and some did not. I know that can happen within a litter that some ears lop and some don't, but it just looked like the author didn't do any research or know the first thing about rabbits. They should have consulted RO. Almost everything I know about rabbits I can attribute to learning from this website!



Ya the author probably just wanted to make it more colourful. I saw an episode on a kids show (Jessie) and they had a bunny who had babies and there was like 5 different breeds of young rabbits.


----------



## Preitler

Gosh, I even know where this warren was . There's a recreation centre with lakes and woods (no dogs allowed), and many people set their unwanted pet bunnies free there. Over the years there was a quite colourfull population of ex domesic rabbits turned wild.


----------

